# Dear Nintendo...



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

If you could write Nintendo a letter, what would you say to them?

Personally...

Dear Nintendo,
Please bring back Hey You Pikachu. I don't care if you remake it or turn it into a series. It was a fantastic game and it could certainly be done on the Wii U/3DS.

Also, bring back Pokemon Snap. That game was incredible, and I could see it working for the 3DS. 

Sincerely,
aliscka

+

Dear Nintendo,
STOP WITH THE LIMITED EDITION BUNDLES CRAP. If you want to make the 'special' items more expensive, then by all means, go ahead, but more often than not people buy the special limited edition bundles then turn right around and flip it for thousands of dollars (see: Majora's Mask New 3DS Limited Edition Bundle.) It's preventing true fans and children from having these things.

Sincerely,
aliscka


----------



## Chibiusa (Feb 7, 2015)

You can still buy them for the N64 on ebay.


----------



## n64king (Feb 7, 2015)

Chibiusa said:


> You can still buy them for the N64 on ebay.



If you want N64 graphics, mediocre voice controls and chances of the game freezing over and over then okay.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

Haha, the problem isn't that I don't have the games! I have them. But I'd love to see new installments with all the new Pokemon and such.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 7, 2015)

STOP DLC PLS


----------



## Chibiusa (Feb 7, 2015)

n64king said:


> If you want N64 graphics, mediocre voice controls and chances of the game freezing over and over then okay.



Nothing wrong with N64 graphics. I prefer a lot of the older games that were on there to stuff that gets put out today.


----------



## Eldin (Feb 7, 2015)

Norski said:


> STOP DLC PLS



To expand, especially available-on-day-one DLC. 

>;l


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 7, 2015)

Pokemon snap was so fun 0.0 I'd tell nintendo to do a reprint of the villager amiibo


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

Ooh, thought of another one:

More Super Princess Peaches, plox.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Feb 7, 2015)

-I should be able to go to Walmart and not having to have a single worry when buying an amiibo I want.
-I should be able to easily buy a GameCube Controller adapter.


----------



## Cory (Feb 7, 2015)

do not remake super mario sunshine
remake pokemon snap instead


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 7, 2015)

dear nintendo

lrn2 marketing and research

kthxbai


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> dear nintendo
> 
> lrn2 marketing and research
> 
> kthxbai


amen


----------



## abby534534 (Feb 7, 2015)

Dear Nintendo, 

Please include many awesome physical reward options when you announce the 2015 elite status gifts for club nintendo. Not just downloadable games...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 7, 2015)

aliscka said:


> Ooh, thought of another one:
> 
> More Super Princess Peaches, plox.



Omg I loved super princess peach 0.0 then someone stole it from me -.-


----------



## oath2order (Feb 7, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> -I should be able to go to Walmart and not having to have a single worry when buying an amiibo I want.
> -I should be able to easily buy a GameCube Controller adapter.



You do not understand supply and demand. Good luck going to ANY store and finding exactly what you want


----------



## Brad (Feb 7, 2015)

It's pretty common knowledge that Nintendo creates hardware scarcity on purpose. They did it with the Wii, the WiiU (although it didn't work as well, because they can't sell that thing), and I'm 100% positive they're doing it with Amiibos.

Why?

So that you'll buy one _if_ you find it. Sure, you might not be able exactly afford it, but who knows when you'll see one again? So you might as well do it.

It's how Nintendo created so much buzz around the Wii, and the reason for the amazing sales in the Wii's early years.


----------



## n64king (Feb 7, 2015)

Chibiusa said:


> Nothing wrong with N64 graphics. I prefer a lot of the older games that were on there to stuff that gets put out today.



*facepalm*

- - - Post Merge - - -

My username...


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Feb 7, 2015)

oath2order said:


> You do not understand supply and demand. Good luck going to ANY store and finding exactly what you want



But when I go to Walmart I should see more than 3 Peaches on the racks. I think Nintendo doesn't understand the supply part.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Feb 7, 2015)

dear nintendo, do not listen to the "jeff albertsons" of the internet (by which i mean people who make ridiculous demands, people who are never satisfied no matter what theyre given, and the people who say nintendo must turn into a sony/microsoft clone), these people are a cancer on the gaming industry. please tune them out and listen to the fans with reasonable requests and constructive criticism. 



> But when I go to Walmart I should see more than 3 Peaches on the racks. I think Nintendo doesn't understand the supply part.



some characters just arent popular enough (i.e not enough demand) to warrant mass production (supply, or rather oversupply) of amiibo.  some, like mario and pikachu will always be available, while some, like wii fit trainer will only get one printing and thats it because they just arent popular.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 7, 2015)

even with lack of popularity, a one-print run is just downright ****ing ********


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

It's true. Nintendo ought to stop with that kind of bull****. I understand in marketing stuff that sells, but they go way too far with that.

I mean, the New 3DS is only available in red and black because other colors "wouldn't sell." Like, what the ****, Nintendo? Maybe that stuff isn't selling _because you aren't giving it a chance._


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2015)

Dear Nintendo,

Develop a new gamecube-esque Chibi Robo game for Wii U.

Thanks


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Feb 8, 2015)

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> dear nintendo, do not listen to the "jeff albertsons" of the internet (by which i mean people who make ridiculous demands, people who are never satisfied no matter what theyre given, and the people who say nintendo must turn into a sony/microsoft clone), these people are a cancer on the gaming industry. please tune them out and listen to the fans with reasonable requests and constructive criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> some characters just arent popular enough (i.e not enough demand) to warrant mass production (supply, or rather oversupply) of amiibo.  some, like mario and pikachu will always be available, while some, like wii fit trainer will only get one printing and thats it because they just arent popular.



When I said 3 Peaches, I meant that there are only 3 amiibos on the racks.


----------



## Brad (Feb 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> Dear Nintendo,
> 
> Develop a new gamecube-esque Chibi Robo game for Wii U.
> 
> Thanks



I'd eat my hat if it ever happened.


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 8, 2015)

Stop with Pok?mon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

aliscka said:


> If you could write Nintendo a letter, what would you say to them?
> 
> Personally...
> 
> ...



I definitely agree with the first paragraph. However, I do think Pokemon Snap was remade for virtual console for WiiU too (or is coming out). I'm not sure about Hey You Pikachu, but yeah, it's one of my favorite childhood games. Treasure hunt, the beauty of the forest where we gather ingredients, and the collecting made this game fun.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 8, 2015)

A NEW POKEMON SNAP?! WHAT. I will actually die of happiness.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 8, 2015)

Not a new one, re-release of the N64 original.



Gregriii said:


> Stop with Pok?mon.


I can't take you seriously.


----------



## mdchan (Feb 8, 2015)

Dear Nintendo,

Please stop trolling us and make some of the reward games from Club Nintendo available for other platforms.  I'd love to be able to get Earthbound or F-Zero, but I don't have a Wii U.

Thank you.


----------



## Jou (Feb 8, 2015)

pokemon colosseum remake.
sequel.
anything.

please?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 8, 2015)

I actually want super mario galaxy for the 3ds! Don't know about anyone else on here, but it's one of my favourite mario titles!
I love the space theme and it lets the designers have lots of fun making unique stages they wouldn't be able to make normally. It would look really good in 3d too! Also Lumas. That's it.


----------



## Treeport (Feb 8, 2015)

Honestly, given the success of Nintendogs, I really don't understand why Nintendo and GameFreak haven't made a new Hey You, Pikachu! game. Or at least something similar. Both the Wii U and 3DS are perfect for them. 

Dear Nintendo,

Whatever you decide to replace Club Nintendo with, do not make it digital only. I missed out on so many points because I didn't buy the game from the eShop. I get you're trying to encourage people to buy digitally, but it's really not fair that I didn't get 200+ coins because I bought my games from at retail.

Also: give us better rewards.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 8, 2015)

You should be able to set what the Miis in Tomodachi Life are attracted to.

Examples:

What does ____ like?
-boys
-girls
-all
-none

Also, you should be able to set sibling/familial relationships between Miis that aren't you... like, I have two friends who are brother and sister and in the game their Miis wanted to date. Super awk.

Also, we should have the ability to assign the Miis hobbies/talents, so they can do more than just roll around the floor in their free time. Plus, then relationships could be determined by similar interests as well as similar personalities, etc..


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 8, 2015)

Jou said:


> pokemon colosseum remake.
> sequel.
> anything.
> 
> please?



pokken fighters.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 8, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> -I should be able to easily buy a GameCube Controller adapter.



THIS RIGHT HERE. 

Also, Dear Nintendo,

Thank you SO MUCH for making it near impossible to get the new Majora's Mask 3DS console, you have ruined my hopes and dreams because they sold out so fast and you only wanted to provide so few. I had to settle for a plain colored new 3DS XL. 

Thanks again, 
My dead hopes and dreams.


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2015)

Brad said:


> I'd eat my hat if it ever happened.



You and me both man.

Although it won't stop me from dreaming.


----------



## Taka (Feb 8, 2015)

Dear Nintendo,

I love you for making Pok?mon and all the new games, but please make every new game have customizable trainers, and bring back the feature of having the 1st Pok?mon in your party follow you everywhere.

Also please go buy the rights to Rune Factory and continue the series. I would love you even more.

I have a lot more to say, but I honestly believe you would die before I finished so I'll stop right now.

Sincerely,
Taka


----------



## Cress (Feb 8, 2015)

-Make more Villager amiibos.
-Make Lucas as DLC in Smash 4
-Make a special edition N3DSXL when the new Fire Emblem game comes out.

I'd be happy with that.


----------



## samsquared (Feb 8, 2015)

Dear Nintendo- 
Can we please have a console Pokemon game? Not a spin-off, a port, of a main series PKMN game. Maybe the next remake should go to the Wii U? <:
Also.
Can you promo Harvest Moon a little more?


----------



## Tao (Feb 8, 2015)

Dear Nintendo,

Learn about supply and demand.

That is all.


----------



## Murray (Feb 9, 2015)

nintendo make daisy game pls


----------



## Caius (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear Nintendo,
Re-sign a contract with Rareware.


----------



## Murray (Feb 9, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> Dear Nintendo,
> Re-sign a contract with Rareware.



yes banjo kazooie too plz


----------



## Javocado (Feb 9, 2015)

nintendo bring on decade of luigi pls


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> nintendo bring on decade of luigi pls



Where is the year of wii fit trainer at??


----------



## unravel (Feb 9, 2015)

ur letter sounds adorabruuu


----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear Nintendo,

Hire Justin  

- Tina

PS: also, listen to aliscka: we need more _Super Princess Peach_ games.





Justin said:


> Where is the year of wii fit trainer at??



Never.


----------



## Caius (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear Nintendo
If yoshi's voice actor retires let me try.


----------



## Verotten (Feb 9, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Dear Nintendo-
> Can we please have a console Pokemon game? Not a spin-off, a port, of a main series PKMN game. Maybe the next remake should go to the Wii U? <:



My partner has been musing about this for ages.

Dear Nintendo..
Personally I would also like to see some specific spin offs on Wii U. I feel like Pkmn Mystery Dungeon and/or Pokemon Ranger would work really well with the gamepad.
Even some kind of cheaper Pok?Ranch thing would be nice, maybe as a part of or a local (vs cloud based) alternative to Pok?bank.

And Nintendo,

If you're really going to be sad and only release two base colours for the New 3DS XL.. Can you stop making the themed consoles limited edition so people can actually buy them?
Or how about some kind of official customisation. The New 3DS gets clip on plates, maybe sell official stickers or gel cases for the XL?
I hate rocking the plain consoles and spend quite a bit getting skins shipped from overseas. Would be nice to be able to buy em from stores, bundled with the console or via whatever reward system you're replacing Club Nintendo with. :U


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2015)

Norski said:


> STOP DLC PLS



They just started with DLC -_-



Dreamy Luigi said:


> But when I go to Walmart I should see more than 3 Peaches on the racks. I think Nintendo doesn't understand the supply part.



Part of that is Nintendo, but, a good part of that is also on the store's side to place the order for the product. 



ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> dear nintendo, do not listen to the "jeff albertsons" of the internet (by which i mean people who make ridiculous demands, people who are never satisfied no matter what theyre given, and the people who say nintendo must turn into a sony/microsoft clone), these people are a cancer on the gaming industry. please tune them out and listen to the fans with reasonable requests and constructive criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> some characters just arent popular enough (i.e not enough demand) to warrant mass production (supply, or rather oversupply) of amiibo.  some, like mario and pikachu will always be available, while some, like wii fit trainer will only get one printing and thats it because they just arent popular.



THANK YOU.



LambdaDelta said:


> even with lack of popularity, a one-print run is just downright ****ing ********



No, it's not. If it's not popular, it makes sense for a one-or-two-print.



aliscka said:


> It's true. Nintendo ought to stop with that kind of bull****. I understand in marketing stuff that sells, but they go way too far with that.
> 
> I mean, the New 3DS is only available in red and black because other colors "wouldn't sell." Like, what the ****, Nintendo? Maybe that stuff isn't selling _because you aren't giving it a chance._



...Doesn't it end up with faceplates anyways, which, just like phones, almost everybody will end up buying anyways?



ShinyYoshi said:


> THIS RIGHT HERE.
> 
> Also, Dear Nintendo,
> 
> ...



Blame the scalpers and people who bought like 10.



Tao said:


> Dear Nintendo,
> 
> Learn about supply and demand.
> 
> That is all.



Dear Users,

Learn about supply and demand.



Murray said:


> nintendo make daisy game pls



YES.



Justin said:


> Where is the year of wii fit trainer at??



WANT.



Tina said:


> Dear Nintendo,
> 
> Hire Justin
> 
> ...



SUPER PRINCESS DAISY.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 9, 2015)

Nintendo pls allow kart/bike painting as an option in the next MK
i got splooged on by a blooper and the Jet Bike looks so rad all black
thank


----------



## aliscka (Feb 9, 2015)

@oath2order: What's your point? I would still like to be able to buy a New 3DS in colors other than black and red. Stop trying to act so high and mighty.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2015)

aliscka said:


> @oath2order: What's your point? I would still like to be able to buy a New 3DS in colors other than black and red. Stop trying to act so high and mighty.



That's extremely rude. My point is that it's really pointless to complain about something when you're just going to cover it up with a faceplate.

Apologies if you're not getting a faceplate, but there's no reason to be rude.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry, I definitely shouldn't have been so rude, but you came in and criticized everyone for their complaints--the truth is people are allowed to complain and a lot of their complaints were valid. Nintendo is extremely stingy with their supplies and that's just the truth. 

A one-print run is absolutely ridiculous. The fact that they are only selling the New 3DS in two color options is ridiculous. The fact that Nintendo keeps making limited edition bundles despite many actual fans not getting them because swipers come in and then resell them for twice the price (see: Majora's mask New 3DS Limited Edition bundle) is ridiculous. Nintendo doesn't even need to worry about losing money because it's Nintendo; people will ALWAYS buy their products, even their "unpopular" ones because collectors exist.


----------



## Tao (Feb 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Dear Users,
> 
> Learn about supply and demand.





You're a user, yes? Get learning.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2015)

Tao said:


> You're a user, yes? Get learning.



I already know more about it than you do hon.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I already know more about it than you do hon.



I take back my apology. You're extremely condescending.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> -Make Lucas as DLC in Smash 4


Lucas is now known as Nesscas, He is all we need!!



LanceTheTurtle said:


> Dear Nintendo-
> Can we please have a console Pokemon game? Not a spin-off, a port, of a main series PKMN game. Maybe the next remake should go to the Wii U? <:


All of the main series Pokemon games have been on handhelds and they shouldn't be changed, imagine how much of a bore local trading would be? You would actually NEED friends!



Murray said:


> nintendo make daisy game pls


can you not, if Waluigi won't get his own game, Daisy won't either!!



ZR388 said:


> Dear Nintendo,
> Re-sign a contract with Rareware.


Pretty much all the original developers and such who made Banjo/Conker/Killer Instinct had left when RARE was sold.
Buying the company back/or making a deal with Microsoft would pretty much be useless since they won't have same people who developed those games!!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2015)

aliscka said:


> I take back my apology. You're extremely condescending.



I didn't expect your apology nor did I ask for it.

The biggest thing is that people are complaining about amiibo. Lesser known or less popular series - at least in contrast with other series -  (Wii Fit Trainer, Shulk, Sheik (only appeared in one LoZ game), Ness, the Fire Emblem characters, Pit, Little Mac, Villager, Captain Falcon) are all going to be fairly difficult to find and if they only make one or two shipments of them, it's a reasonable business decision of them to make since those characters are NOT likely to sell well after the initial people who want them, get them. The same can be said for characters such as Pac-Man, Sonic, and Mega Man. They are not Nintendo-exclusive characters, and I'm not surprised they weren't/won't be mass-printed.

Some of ya'll are acting as if Nintendo should be catering their business decisions directly to you. From what I'm gathering, it's basically "I want this, Nintendo needs to make it available for ME." It's a simple business decision. What characters are going to sell more; Mario, Peach, and Pikachu, or any three of the lesser known series I previously mentioned? It's fairly obvious that the winner there for more sales is Mario, Peach, and Pikachu. They are going to sell more, therefore, Nintendo is going to make more of those amiibo, and less of of the other amiibo.

Still doesn't explain why Rosalina was a store-exclusive. Target must have paid a load of money to get her exclusive to them.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I didn't expect your apology nor did I ask for it.
> 
> The biggest thing is that people are complaining about amiibo. Lesser known or less popular series - at least in contrast with other series -  (Wii Fit Trainer, Shulk, Sheik (only appeared in one LoZ game), Ness, the Fire Emblem characters, Pit, Little Mac, Villager, Captain Falcon) are all going to be fairly difficult to find and if they only make one or two shipments of them, it's a reasonable business decision of them to make since those characters are NOT likely to sell well after the initial people who want them, get them. The same can be said for characters such as Pac-Man, Sonic, and Mega Man. They are not Nintendo-exclusive characters, and I'm not surprised they weren't/won't be mass-printed.
> 
> ...



I still don't get why you feel the need to criticize anyone for their complaints. The thread was made specifically to vent what people want to Nintendo. In case you didn't gather from the TITLE OF THE THREAD, it's a letter you would write to Nintendo asking for stuff for yourself.

IT'S LITERALLY THE POINT OF THE ENTIRE THREAD. I SHOULD KNOW, BECAUSE I _MADE IT._ If you don't like it, get out. 

I can't wrap my brain around why you feel the need to tell someone their complaint is invalid. Like? Grow up. _People are allowed to complain._

And for a lot of people, it's that they couldn't get Amiibos or other Nintendo products because of limited availability. It's a valid thing to complain about.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2015)

And I'm allowed to complain about your complaints.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> And I'm allowed to complain about your complaints.



Actual proof that oath2order is a brat.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 9, 2015)

aliscka said:


> Actual proof that oath2order is a brat who can't mind her own business.



OATH IS A FELLA


----------



## aliscka (Feb 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> OATH IS A FELLA



Noticed that, so I removed the last bit. 

But yes, it should have read:

*Actual proof that oath2order is a brat who can't mind his own business. 

Apologies. Hate misgendering people.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2015)

aliscka said:


> Noticed that, so I removed the last bit.
> 
> But yes, it should have read:
> 
> ...



You would honestly not believe how often this happens in real lie actually


----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> SUPER PRINCESS DAISY.



I'm not really a fan of Daisy. But if they made a Rosalina version... <3


----------



## aliscka (Feb 9, 2015)

Tina said:


> I'm not really a fan of Daisy. But if they made a Rosalina version... <3



A Super Princess Rosalina would be awesome!!  She's such a popular character that maybe it could happen. That would make my day.


----------



## Murray (Feb 9, 2015)

Tina said:


> I'm not really a fan of Daisy. But if they made a Rosalina version... <3



or super princess wii fit trainer


----------



## Disy (Feb 9, 2015)

Lol Idk why horder and ali are arguing its not like nintendo will actualy see this and comply with the demands or write a real letter buuut if you do see this nintendo or if i wrote a letter (which i wouldnt lols) then pls, put out more of the rare amiibo to stop the scalpers and wii u gamecube adapter 
The pokemon stadium sounds cool too 
and i would also like other colors for the new 3DS like light pink or light purple
one can dream ;-;


----------



## Tao (Feb 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I already know more about it than you do hon.



Assumptions = fact.

I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Solar (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear Nintendo,

Please give me one of these things:
- A Pokemon Colosseum/XD Threequel
- An HD Remake of either of those games or a bundle
- JUST TAKE ME BACK TO ORRE ON WII U PLEASE


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 10, 2015)

Let's try to clean up some of our posts in here. Nintendo won't listen to your letters if you don't use some manners!


----------



## n64king (Feb 10, 2015)

Murray said:


> or super princess wii fit trainer



Please. Someone get this person a chariot so they can ride to Nintendo's front door to give them this brilliant idea. Pls. Wii Fit Prince & Princess.


----------



## Cress (Feb 10, 2015)

n64king said:


> Please. Someone get this person a chariot so they can ride to Nintendo's front door to give them this brilliant idea. Pls. Wii Fit Prince & Princess.



So if there was a Wii Fit playing card set, would the Balance Board be the Jack?


----------



## n64king (Feb 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So if there was a Wii Fit playing card set, would the Balance Board be the Jack?



Yes and in the games the Balance Board is a Duke.


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2015)

Murray said:


> or super princess wii fit trainer



No, because Wii Fit Trainer is not a princess.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

Tina said:


> No, because Wii Fit Trainer is not a princess.



Nope she's not. On the other hand, next Super Mario Bros. game. Super Mario saves the WFT


----------



## aliscka (Feb 10, 2015)

Dear Nintendo,
Gen VI Mystery dungeon plox


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

Dear Nintendo,

go develop a proper Paper Mario 3 already

none of that Super Paper Mario or Sticker Star crap or anything else


just give me a good solid RPG with a humorously fun plot

thx


----------



## Jou (Feb 10, 2015)

Solar said:


> Dear Nintendo,
> 
> Please give me one of these things:
> - A Pokemon Colosseum/XD Threequel
> ...



yesss another orre fan thank u <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

Am I weird for not finding Colosseum/XD all that good? I just don't find it rememberable whatsoever.



LambdaDelta said:


> Dear Nintendo,
> 
> go develop a proper Paper Mario 3 already
> 
> ...


Nintendo are doing a Sega on the Paper Mario series, each one is going to be worse and worse.
In the next Paper Mario you will need to manually fold Mario's legs to keep on truckin'.


----------



## A-Link (Feb 12, 2015)

Dear Nintendo,
Would you tell me the point behind region locking? Your home consoles, the WiiU, I understand.. But are you seriously doing that on handhelds as well? Isn't the point of a handheld is for it to be a console where you can take it with you anywhere you go? Or do you expect me to get another 3DS, for when I visit Europe?
Please reconsider region locking your handhelds for the next generation.

Best wishes, 
A-Link


----------

